# thank goodness I found yall



## zoerivera91 (Aug 9, 2016)

Well I'm Zoe and I'm new to the site. I just want to let this site and its admins know I'm so grateful I found y'all!!!! This site has saved me from mega disasters and made my hedgie (I have two. Max and buttons) very happy!! Buttons is a new mom and this site help me prepare and be ready for this wonderful journey she is on!!!! I'm waiting three weeks to hold her babies just to be safe and six weeks to clean out the cage completely! Thank y'all again so much!!!!


----------



## Petlover500 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hiya! 
I would love to see pics of your hedgies! <3
And pics of the babies too, when they are old enough ;D


----------



## zoerivera91 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hello! Well I'm trying to figure out how to post pictures of my hedgie. But I'm new so it might take me a few.


----------



## Petlover500 (Feb 29, 2016)

Well from a quick reply like this, you have to click "go advanced". Then you scroll down and click manage files, then pick the files you want from your computer 
If you upload them from a site like Imgur or TinyPic, you just have to paste the


----------



## zoerivera91 (Aug 9, 2016)

*hi!*

I think I figured it out thanks to your help!!! Hahaha the first is max! The second is buttons!!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Buttons has this, " could someone change the channel, I'm too comfy" look!


----------



## Petlover500 (Feb 29, 2016)

Ahhhh they are too cute!!! <3


----------



## zoerivera91 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hahahahah thank you! Yes she was very comfy and actually very pregnant at the time! She is just to spoiled! Thank y'all! ❤❤


----------



## Cranky_Turtle (Aug 6, 2016)

They are super cute!


----------

